# Tattoo anyone?



## 22magnum

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## trailblazin02

That's pretty damn amazing for being a tattoo!

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## 220swift

that's some nice art work!


----------



## A10hunter

that nipple about to be a snack, ooouuuuuch. cool lookin, but no tats for me ever


----------



## fr3db3ar

Sweet


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice BUT Ouch!!!! sb*


----------



## Varmintnv

That is badazz!!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

That is some superb art work right there
I bet that weren't cheap either


----------



## jswift

Nice artwork but it is definitely for someone else...


----------



## dwtrees

Cool looking tat.


----------



## 22magnum

How cool would a coyote or bobcat print tattoo like this be?









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees

That one looks like it hurts a lot.


----------



## bar-d

Those just creep me out.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon

+1


----------



## BondCoCoyote

Here's mine, I don't think they're near as scary tho.


----------



## JTKillough

bar-d said:


> Those just creep me out.
> 
> :hunter:


Nice looking critters there BondCo. Yeah, that bear print really creeps me out. I guess, because it looks indented. I've seen some crazy tats in my time. I have a tattoo too, well actually ten of them. I had my fingers tattooed so I could see them. I got sick and tired of smashing them with everything. Looks cool, huh.


----------

